# Tivocast Not Captioned?



## syounger64 (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi....I STILL insist that TIVO should do something to add closed captions to all these TIVOCAST broadcaasts. It's weird that their own TIVO ads and announcements are captioned (but THANK YOU) while nearly everything else is NOT. I wanted to see the Opinion, ZDNET and others but cant do it till theyre captioned.

PLEASE ADD CAPTIONS TO ALL TIVOCASTS OR ASK ALL THE CONTENT PROVIDERS TO DO SO!

Thanks.

Steve


----------

